# Urbex University (Pic heavy)



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 31, 2013)

Still nice and so much to see:

1



Flaked... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Chair... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Modern... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Shadows... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Blue and yellow... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Looking up... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Best seat to sleep... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Don't know where to sit down... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Chemicals... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



Blue eyed... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11



Wooden... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12



Choose your way... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13



Glass... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

14



Holiday feeling... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

15



Pinkmans lab? von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

16



Seats... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

17



Metal... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

18



Burned files... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

19



Auditorium... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

20



Radiator... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

21



Where is Walt? von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

22



Bottles... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

23



Sunlight... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

24



Ass on it... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

25



Heisenberg productions fail... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 1, 2013)

Great pics.What is the apparatus in pic 17?


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, so much left behind. Spiral staircase is awesome.


----------



## mookster (Nov 1, 2013)

I absolutely love this place, never saw that spiral staircase on my visit though!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 1, 2013)

Thats insane, how many good staircases and lecture theatres in one room?!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 1, 2013)

I really don't know. The area is so big and everywhere is something nice to take a pic from. It's really awesome, also if it's not in best condition. The thing on pic 7... I really don't know, what it is...


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 1, 2013)

Excellent snaps, looks a really good place that


----------



## skankypants (Nov 2, 2013)

Great report,and quality shots....realy good.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 2, 2013)

My number one picture pick is the spiral staircase, vertigo in a picture, simply great.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 2, 2013)

What a great place and pics!
Thanks..


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice pics! This looks like it would be a great place to visit. Out of all the shots, pic 14 spoke to me, I love to draw so I could see myself sitting in that room next to the window drawing and enjoying that beautiful view.


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow...those labs are amazing


----------



## mookster (Nov 5, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Thats insane, how many good staircases and lecture theatres in one room?!



There are five huge buildings that make up the campus, back in March we spent 4+ hours on site and only got round 2 of them!

It is fantastically photogenic despite how ruined some of it is, the lecture theatres and labs alone make it worth a trip. But a huge bonus if like me you love art-deco architecture.


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 6, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Great pics.What is the apparatus in pic 17?



It looks like an old electron microscope minus some crucial components. 

Just can't stop looking at this report, it's ace!


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 9, 2013)

liking that lots


----------



## banshee (Nov 9, 2013)

i love those sinks,along with all the wooden furniture and the......well everything


----------



## wombles (Nov 10, 2013)

Amazing place! what country is it in? amazing that so many items have been left, and that the blackboards seem to have the teaching material for the last day of its use! a wonderful time capsule!
If anyone is interested have a look at this link, really brings the brilliant photos on here to life.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMf4blOJ224[/ame]


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 25, 2014)

Picture 10. is awesome, liking that alot!


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow! My mission is now to find this place


----------



## Froggy (Jan 25, 2014)

Picture 7 is some kind of microscope, such and interesting site.


----------



## Old No.13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome place and amazing shots, thanx!


----------



## mookster (Jan 25, 2014)

GPSJim said:


> Wow! My mission is now to find this place



Very easy to find if you look around the net a little


----------



## Nikokas (Jan 25, 2014)

We really need to organize a long weekend off to Germany


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 31, 2014)

Germany is near to the university, but still the wrong land...


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 2, 2014)

Froggy said:


> Picture 7 is some kind of microscope, such and interesting site.



7 I think is a slide viewer 17 is the one I,m curious about.
Cheers.


----------



## irishmanlost (Feb 2, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. One i would like to visit someday.


----------

